# Fun & Flying With Diabetes Day @ White Waltham Airfield



## Diabetic Pilot (Sep 12, 2011)

JDRF Flying With Diabetes Day ? White Waltham Airfield, 17 September

The first JDRF Flying With Diabetes Day is being held at White Waltham Airfield, 35 miles to the west of London, near Maidenhead and Reading. Douglas Cairns, Karl Beetson, George Duncan and Kathryn Ontari will be giving talks about piloting with type 1 diabetes, including a recent flight to the North Pole, ballooning across the English Channel, a 14-hour Vans RV8 flight and planned gyrocopter flight around Britain's coast.

A draw will be held for 6 flights to be given by Douglas and George in a RV8 and Piper Cub. come along! (You can register for this event on JDRF Events Flying with Diabetes - http://www.jdrf.org.uk/events.asp?i...with+Diabetes&section=355&sectionTitle=Events


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds like a terrific day out! Unfortunately, I'm in Birmingham that day - hope you get lots of people turn up


----------

